# Sensitive pads and soft toenails..help?



## Maximus146 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey guys..just wanted to get some input..

I've noticed that in the past, if Max runs for any more than a minute or two on the tennis court the pavement literally makes is nails on his back feet so short that they bleed.
Tonight, he was running around on the driveway, and I noticed his foot was bloody. Now, not only are his toenails really short again, but the pads of his back feet are actually torn and bleeding. The cement wasn't hot, so they aren't burns. I really think it's because he's inside all the time and just has soft or sensitive feet. I cleaned them up and put antiseptic and triple antibiotic on them, I know they are hurting him.

He's spent days at a time boarded in a run with a cement floor, and doesn't have an issue walking long walks on sidewalks, it just seems to happen when he runs really hard and pushes off of his back feet.

Anything I can do in the past to help keep this from happening? Other than the obvious, which is avoiding letting him run on anything but grass, which will happen from now on.

If it doesn't clear up in a day or two with me taking care of it, I'll of course make a vet appt.

Thanks in advance


----------

